# Speedstream 4200 firewall?



## Dan Caskanette (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi guys, this is my first post, so here goes:

I am trying to connect to my workplace using a VPN. Everything seems fine, I can connection to the server, but when I try to connect or map a letter drive, I get an error. I took my CPU into work, and everything worked fine. My IT guy told me that I probably have a firewall in my modem that is blocking me. I then phoned my Internet provider and they said the same thing, but used the term "firmware". However, he said because of security reasons he can't tell me how to disable this firewall.

So, would someone here be able to tell me how to disable this firewall or atleast allow traffic thru the required ports?

Remember I am not an IT guy by any means, so steps would be helpful.

Thanks in advance for any help on this matter.
Dan Caskanette


----------



## socosurf4 (Mar 1, 2006)

do you have a hardware firewall? or is it a software firewall...


----------



## Dan Caskanette (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Socosurf for your reply. I am not exactly sure, but I think it is a hardware firewall. I have a setup disk that came from my Internet provider, but nothing about modem firewall software.

Dan


----------



## socosurf4 (Mar 1, 2006)

honestly, it could be your windows firewall, did you upgrade to system pack 2? if so u prob have a default firewall on, there shluld be an icon in the lower right hand corner somewhere to right click and disable... i forget the actual one.

also,

if you run norton or macafee, they also have imbedded firewalls, and they have options to turn them off... try those out and tell me


----------



## Dan Caskanette (Feb 28, 2006)

I disabled the windows firewall and tried to connect, but no go.

Also I use AVG virus and have disabled it as well, but no go.

Dan


----------



## socosurf4 (Mar 1, 2006)

are you using a router? if so what type? and also, what ports are they suggesting you open?


----------

